# Increasingly more defensive and skiddish?



## Nina (May 6, 2012)

Hi guys.
So, a bit of background I've had my hedgehog Rue for a bit over a month now. She's 4 months old and finished quilling. 
When I first got her she was completely comfortable with me (never balled up and one grumpy when I woke her up). She's most definitely an explorer and has never been able to sit still. But recently she has been getting increasingly more timid (balling up and popping which she had never done before) and barely lets me go near her unless I bribe her, and even then she's still skiddish. 
So considering we never really "cuddle" because she's always on the run, how can I help her understand that she's still ok? Does anyone know why she would have the sudden mood change?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Sometimes the pain from quilling affects their personalities, and can turn a sweet hedgie into a big ol grump, or a super mean hedgie into a cuddlebug. It may be temporary so just keep trying to bond with her. If she doesn't want to stay still you can still bond by just being in a hedgie safe room with her and letting her climb on you and get used to you again. Best of luck with Rue


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When you have her out do you have her in a snuggle sack or under a blanket? Sometimes that helps. Some hediges go through a "grumpy" period when they hit puberty, so it could just be a stage she's going through.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

nikki said:


> When you have her out do you have her in a snuggle sack or under a blanket? Sometimes that helps. Some hediges go through a "grumpy" period when they hit puberty, so it could just be a stage she's going through.


 + 1

Kashi is just about the sweetest hog ever, but when he was going through puberty, he was MEAN. He bit any exposed skin and was much grumpier than usual.

Maybe it's just a phase. I would suggest handling her


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn is normally a sweetie but she has some periods when she's a grump. I find it comes and goes with her. Sometimes she love me and other times she wants nothing to do with me. At first I thought it wes her recurring ear infections but she hasnt had one in almost a year and is still grumpy. I think that's just the way she is


----------



## Nina (May 6, 2012)

nikki said:


> When you have her out do you have her in a snuggle sack or under a blanket? Sometimes that helps. Some hediges go through a "grumpy" period when they hit puberty, so it could just be a stage she's going through.


I used to have the blanket out with us but she doesnt care for it anymore. she'd rather run free (which is fine), but when i try and get close she starts to freak out and pop and what not.


----------

